# heure système

## fb99

mon heure système à une heure d'avance avec quel commande est-ce que je peux remédier à ça

----------

## DuF

avec date.

Sinon utilise ntpd, c'est geek mais c'est cool  :Smile: 

emerge -s ntpd => pour voir ce que c !

----------

## fb99

il trouve pas de ntpd je pense qu'il a un autre nom mais lequel

----------

## Dom

oui c'est "emerge ntp"

----------

## Dom

Ton problème peut venir de l'heure qui est dérèglée, mais aussi de /etc/localtime. Il faut que ton système soit réglé sur l'heure GMT, et que tu fasses un "ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris /etc/localtime".

----------

## fb99

oui c'est bien ce que j'avais fait c'est bizarre qu'elle se soti déreglé mais je l'ai remis à l'heure avec date -s

----------

## Dom

Pour en revenir à ntp, tu peux mettre à jour l'heure système très facilement, en tapant "ntpdate ntp.tuxfamily.net" en tant que root.

----------

## fb99

y prends combien de temps à compiler se ntp, juste pour savoir

----------

## Dom

moins de 2 min

----------

## fb99

quoi non c'est pas possible ça fait au moins un demi heure que ça compile pourtant ça va vite

----------

## Dom

 :Shocked:  C'est pas possible je viens de l'installer ce soir (j'ai réinstallé mon système en début de semaine et je n'avais pas installé ntp)... Est-ce que tu as une connexion 56k ?

----------

## fb99

non pas du tout j'ai l'adsl 512kb, moi c'est la compilation qui prends un siècle pour le télécharger ça m'a pris peut-être 1 minute

----------

## Dom

Je viens de le réinstaller pour chronométrer (pour m'assurer de ma santé mentale). Sans compter le temps de téléchargement (cad uniquement décompression + compilation), 1min 24s.

----------

## fb99

j'ai l'impression que ça tourne en boucle c'est possible

----------

## sieurVLD

date -s 12:00:00 pour mettre l'heure a midi

mais c'est sûrement un problème de fuseau horaire comme dit Dom ou simplement que ton bios est a l'heure local et que ton rc.conf indique UTC.

tiens une info pas très loin: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/guide-localization.xml

----------

## TGL

Y'avait peut-être des dépendances que tu n'avais pas installées encore. Quelque chose là dedans :

```
thomas@gromit gdm $  emerge -ep ntp

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.4-r5

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.11.5-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.2-r3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r1

[ebuild  N   ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.6.1-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/bzip2-1.0.2-r2

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.3-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/readline-4.1-r5

[ebuild  N   ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r5

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/dialog-0.9_beta20030308-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.5

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r2

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/cronbase-0.2.1-r2

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/man-1.5l-r3

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r2

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/perl-5.6.1-r11

[ebuild  N   ] app-admin/gentoolkit-0.1.23

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.2

[ebuild  N   ] dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r4

[ebuild  N   ] dev-perl/Safe-2.09

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r5

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.4

[ebuild  N   ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.6-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.57-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/miscfiles-1.3-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r7

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.3-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r8

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.61-r4

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.2

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/pam-0.75-r11

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r3

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.0-r2

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r1

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r2

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.2

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/python-2.2.2-r1

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/fileutils-4.1.11

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.48_pre6

[ebuild  N   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.18

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.7

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.2.5-r8

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.7

[ebuild  N   ] net-misc/ntp-4.1.1b-r5
```

Sinon, sur les histoires d'heure,  y'a en fait deux façons de la régler: soit tu mets ta carte-mère en GMT et tu fait effectivement le lien vers la bonne timezone et tu vérifies que tu as bien CLOCK="UTC" dans /etc/rc.conf, soit tu mets ta carte-mère en GMT+2 et tu mets un CLOCK="local" dans /etc/rc.conf. La 1ère méthode est plus pure, mais elle peut interférer avec windows (au moins avec 95/98, les autres je sais pas) qui considère que tu es en heure locale.

Et une fois que tu auras installé "ntp", tu devras le configurer. Pour te faire gagner du temps, voilà à quoi ça ressemble chez moi:

```
thomas@gromit gdm $ more /etc/conf.d/ntpd

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/ntp/files/ntpd.confd,v 1.12 2003/02/03 06:52:58 vapier Exp $

 

# NOTES:

#  - NTPDATE variables below are used if you wish to set your

#    clock when you start the ntp init.d script

#  - make sure that the NTPDATE_CMD will close by itself ...

#    the init.d script will not attempt to kill/stop it

#  - ntpd will be used to maintain synchronization with a time

#    server regardless of what NTPDATE is set to

#  - read each of the comments above each of the variable

 

# Comment this out if you dont want the init script to warn

# about not having ntpdate setup

NTPDATE_WARN="y"

 

# Command to run to set the clock initially

# Most people should just uncomment this line ...

# however, if you know what you're doing, and you

# want to use ntpd to set the clock, change this to 'ntpd'

NTPDATE_CMD="ntpdate"

 

# Options to pass to the above command

# Most people should just uncomment this variable and

# change 'someserver' to a valid hostname which you

# can aquire from the URL's below

NTPDATE_OPTS="-b chronos.cru.fr"

 

##

# A list of available servers is available here:

# http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/ntp/servers.html

# Please follow the rules of engagement and use a

# Stratum 2 server (unless you qualify for Stratum 1)

##

 

# Options to pass to the ntpd process that will *always* be run

# Most people should not uncomment this line ...

# however, if you know what you're doing, feel free to tweak

#NTPD_OPTS=""
```

Puis démarrer le service et l'ajouter  runlevel "default":

```
> /etc/init.d/ntpd start

> rc-update add ntpd default
```

----------

## Dom

Je suis bête j'ai pas pensé aux dépendances   :Embarassed: 

En fait j'ai eu de la chance puisque chez moi tout était déjà installé à part ntp.

----------

## crevette

A noter qu'il ya un bug dans l'ebuild : il faut faire un lien symbolique de /etc/init.d/ntp vers /etc/ntp.conf

----------

## fb99

merci

----------

## TGL

 *crevette wrote:*   

> A noter qu'il ya un bug dans l'ebuild : il faut faire un lien symbolique de /etc/init.d/ntp vers /etc/ntp.conf

 

Ah bon ? J'en ai pas eu besoin moi. Bizarre.

----------

## crevette

j'avais editer le fichier /etc/conf.d/ntpd, puis j'ai démarré le server et ca m'affichait un msg d'erreur sur le fichier /etc/ntpd.conf, qui n'existait pas.

donc j'ai creer le symlink.

d'ailleurs je vais verifier l'ebuild et soumettre un bug report

----------

## TGL

Bah un symlink ça me parait spé. Moi j'ai un bête fichier qui contient ça:

```
thomas@~/ $ more /etc/ntp.conf

restrict default noquery notrust nomodify

restrict 127.0.0.1

restrict 192.168.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0

fudge 127.127.1.0 stratum 3

server 127.127.1.0

driftfile /etc/ntp.drift

logfile /var/log/ntp.log
```

Je suis incapablede me souvenir d'où il vient, si je l'ai créé ou pas... Enfin, il n'appartient en effet à aucun de mes paquets courants, mais peut-être que j'ai l'ai eu par une précédente version de ntp.

----------

## crevette

a oui c'est pas la meme chose.

je m'etait que c'est un bete symlink qui foirait.

bon je recopie ta conf alors.

----------

## TGL

Je sais pas ce qu'elle vaut ma conf hein. En fait, y'a des trucs qui me paraissent être du n'importe quoi (genre le server à 127.127.1.0, si c'est l'adresse du serveur de synchro, alors c'est n'importe quoi), mais qui doivent être en fait corrigés en option de la ligne de commande qui est lancée (le "-b chronos.cru.fr" de mon /etc/conf.d/ntpd). Enfin je pense...

----------

## DuF

Oui ne pas confondre /etc/ntp.conf et /etc/conf.d/ntpd

Chez moi voilà à quoi ils correspondent :

```
charli@gentoo:~$ cat /etc/ntp.conf 

logfile         /var/log/ntpd.log

driftfile       /var/lib/misc/ntp.drift

# Name of the servers ntpd should sync with

# Please respect the access policy as stated by the responsible person.

#server         ntp.example.tld         iburst

##

# A list of available servers is available here:

# * http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/ntp/clock1.html

# and

# * http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/ntp/clock2.html

##

```

```
charli@gentoo:~$ cat /etc/conf.d/ntpd 

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2         

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/ntp/files/ntpd.confd,v 1.12 2003/02/03 06:52:58 vapier Exp $

# NOTES:

#  - NTPDATE variables below are used if you wish to set your

#    clock when you start the ntp init.d script

#  - make sure that the NTPDATE_CMD will close by itself ...

#    the init.d script will not attempt to kill/stop it

#  - ntpd will be used to maintain synchronization with a time

#    server regardless of what NTPDATE is set to

#  - read each of the comments above each of the variable

# Comment this out if you dont want the init script to warn

# about not having ntpdate setup

NTPDATE_WARN="y"

# Command to run to set the clock initially

# Most people should just uncomment this line ...

# however, if you know what you're doing, and you

# want to use ntpd to set the clock, change this to 'ntpd'

NTPDATE_CMD="ntpdate"

# Options to pass to the above command

# Most people should just uncomment this variable and

# change 'someserver' to a valid hostname which you

# can aquire from the URL's below

NTPDATE_OPTS="-b ntp.via.ecp.fr ntp2.via.ecp.fr"

##

# A list of available servers is available here:

# http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/ntp/servers.html

# Please follow the rules of engagement and use a

# Stratum 2 server (unless you qualify for Stratum 1)

##

# Options to pass to the ntpd process that will *always* be run

# Most people should not uncomment this line ...

# however, if you know what you're doing, feel free to tweak

#NTPD_OPTS=""

```

----------

## dioxmat

Accessoirement, ne pas confondre ntpdate et ntpd. perso je me sers juste du premier pour remettre a l'heure ma machine de temps en temps, pas besoin du demon...

----------

## gK

ntpdate est dans quel ebuild ?

----------

## fb99

c'est marqué au début du poste

emerge -s ntp

----------

## gK

Ok, j'avais pas vu. Merci   :Smile: 

----------

